# The one-handed barista technique, a video.



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

This is all the rage with the kids these days, only using one hand to make an espresso so your other hand is free to film









This isn't exactly representative of my normal technique but at least you might get some idea.

Apologies if people don't enjoy the musical stylings of Daft Punk...I certainly do!





http://youtu.be/Q41VihHeKQU]


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

One-handed??

I'd need 3 arms to do all the stuff you were doing and hold a camera!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

That looked a 'pukka' shot!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cool video dude


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Very nice : ) Well done for doing that with the one hand !


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice one. I tried one-handed the other day (was on the phone) and stopped after burning my hand drying the portafilter.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I've done this whilst holding the baby. I'll see if I can take a video or get him to hold the camera


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

No way could I even attempt that one handed. Respect!


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

He makes a bad cameraman so no video but after carrying him around for a year one handed espresso is no problem







Didn't push my luck and try one handed steaming of milk


----------



## qwerty69 (Nov 17, 2012)

Brilliant. I'll need to try this









Love the use of the tamper to balance the basket. That might just save me from taking the forks off of my SJ.

Now here's the challenge same video opposite hand.


----------



## wmoore (Dec 19, 2012)

I think you are suffering from VVS in this video.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

LOL... that is all


----------



## Coffee Is Art (Feb 3, 2013)

We've also now got talented buggers pouring latte art behind their back...and doing it well! I've also seen a video of someone pouring latte art under their leg but can't find it. It's madness!


----------

